# Bonjour, Jericho 9mm???



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi guys,
a 'for sale' ad went up at my club last night and its for a Jericho 9mm. Thats all it says and a photo. It's cheap, well for France its cheap!!, and its in 'bon etat' good condition. 
Priced at 350 euros about $420.
I know nothing about Jericho, give me you opions.:smt023or:smt022
Merci,
fusil


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

The Jericho is a "Baby Desert Eagle", made in Israel.

Pretty decent gun.

http://www.israel-weapon.com/?catid={8C32EDEC-E0EA-41D0-8A73-69A1E711F583}

JW


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They are advertising stainless versions here in gun magazines. I really like the way they look.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

I actually just read this article this morning, might give you some insight. I have never shot one but they look nice and feel good in my hand, I may end up getting one at some point.

http://www.gunblast.com/RKCampbell_BabyDesertEagle.htm


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

They are made by Israeli Military Industries and reputed to be high quality pistols. They are characterized by long, slender grip frames and high capacity magazines. I think the 9mm holds 16 rounds. 

If the one you are considering is in good working order, you could have an excellent self defense weapon.


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

Teuthis said:


> They are made by Israeli Military Industries and reputed to be high quality pistols. They are characterized by long, slender grip frames and high capacity magazines. I think the 9mm holds 16 rounds.
> 
> If the one you are considering is in good working order, you could have an excellent self defense weapon.


They also make a smaller 10/12 rd version in the 9mm, BE9912. I have not seen one in person but looking at the dimensions it would appear that it would make for a decent cc gun although a bit heavy.

Here is a link to their web site, do you know what model it is your looking at? there are several versions of the baby eagle.

http://www.magnumresearch.com/products.asp


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Many thanks guy's.:smt023 
I'm gonna give him a ring at the weekend and have a good look at it.
Merci tout l'monde,
fusil


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

*Spinx 2000 9mm???*

Hi fella's,
just rang him and he sold it yesterday.:smt022
His brother has a SPHINX 2000 9mm for sale at the same price???
Wisdom needed.:mrgreen:
fusil


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

i think they look great also!



Shipwreck said:


> They are advertising stainless versions here in gun magazines. I really like the way they look.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

The Sphinx 2000 is a very high quality Swiss made pistol along the same lines as the Jericho / CZ75 / EAA Witness. If you can get it for $420 in good shape, I'd jump on it.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

fusil,
If the Sphinx is in good condition, I would buy it for that price.
A bientot.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

True and +1. The Sphinx and the Jericho are basically the same pistol, along with the CZ75, Witness, Sarlimaz(Egypt), AR24, Baby Eagle, and I know that there is at least one more, I just can't remember what it's called. 

All are really good guns, and that is a fair price. Good luck and good shooting!:smt1099


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

says a lot about the CZ action that there's so many clones out there. I'd hold out for the eagle though if you can... The isreali built weapons have one advantage.. They have a weeeeee bit more to lose if their weapons aren't up to par. land and country for two.


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Hippeee,
the Jericho is back on the maket. :mrgreen:
The guy who was gonna buy it has been rejected for his permit by the prefecture (mayor's office).
So I'll be taking a look at it next weekend.
Will keep you informed.:smt023
fusil


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Guy's,
Well as for the Jericho.....SHOT IT.....LOVED IT.....BOUGHT IT.:smt023
Even got 200 FMJ from the fella selling it.
fusil


----------



## jb1023 (Jul 15, 2008)

fusil said:


> Hi Guy's,
> Well as for the Jericho.....SHOT IT.....LOVED IT.....BOUGHT IT.:smt023
> Even got 200 FMJ from the fella selling it.
> fusil


Congrats.


----------

